# To Ventura Forth Or Not?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

After making a few enquiries and doing some research, I have been toying with the idea of a Pacer or a Ventura :man_in_love: but as these mean a decent investment, I didn't want to jump without testing the water. I like the look but will it be practical and will I be able to read those "squiffy" dials? Time for a trial run - but how? :lookaround:










Ebay from the far east and "Hey Presto!"

I'm struggling a bit at the mo' but I will let you know how I get on. I'm thinking that it's twenty to eleven but it's actually twenty to twelve! The one o' clock is at the top of the watch! Doh! 

Mike
​


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tixntox said:


> I didn't want to jump without testing the water.


Not a very good test if you ask me Mike :no::

It's not a Hamilton

It's a skeleton dial

It's not even an electric

You need reminding :lol::

A couple of "crosshair" Pacers










A Ventura


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Like Paul said, if you are looking for an investment, buy the REAL THING!

Seek out a quality Ventura that has not been overpolished with, preferably, an original black dial. YOU WILL need to treat it nicely if you want it to be an investment. In many respects, the Ventura is the most iconic watch of its era, and this is the horse that I would back in the investment race.

If you are just looking for something to wear, then buy one of Hamilton's re-editions. You can buy them unused or gently used fairly easily on eBay.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder about the "homager's" - I mean, why the hairoil did they not go the full hog and copy a Crosshair Pacer dial into that case? :to_become_senile: - which looks quite nice IMNSHO. OK, so it's not, and never will be a Hamilton, but it's as near as some of us are likely to get as the supply of "genuines" becomes ever smaller. :lol:

Since it's not really going to be mistaken for the real thing (cue Coca Cola Music), their marketing boy needs a kick in the goolies for not suggesting they de-bling just a tad towards the Hamilton dial! I'm sure they'd sell a few more! :yes:

But that's me - - others hate homages don't they? :angel_not:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

tixntox said:


> After making a few enquiries and doing some research, I have been toying with the idea of a Pacer or a Ventura :man_in_love: but as these mean a decent investment, I didn't want to jump without testing the water. I like the look but will it be practical and will I be able to read those "squiffy" dials? Time for a trial run - but how? :lookaround:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just a horrible mess. 

If you buy one of those its not just your eyes that'll need testing.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

> If you buy one of those its not just your eyes that'll need testing.


I've already bought it. A nice mod project methinks for Â£30 delivered! I love the shape but I can't stand the dial! It will have to go! Looking at the Hammies, I think that I prefer the Pacer (with the numbers - my old eyes you know!) (thanks for the reminder pics Paul).

Still getting to know the feel of it at the mo'. I may just stick to more traditional fayre.

Mike


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

like the shape, but not the dial.

buy a blank and apply dremmel, then paint (black {gloss?}) and add rose gold batons (sounds soooo easy doesn't it







).

might be worth checking how easily the current dial separates from the gubbins first though


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

They are certainly different, but i like


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm thinking of putting a thin sheet of something black between the movement and the upper dial (the plastic bit with the markers on) to make the hands stand out more, or may even replace the hands with longer ones.  I've had it to bits and back together (sorry, should have taken pics!)  . The movement hacks and handwinds aswell as auto and is keeping good time. :thumbsup: Will update as I go along!

Mike


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a noses at a couple of Hamilton ones today after seeing this thread and there is something strangely nice and quirky about them


----------

